# 60 gallon photo evolution



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Well four days later the tank is "done" and back on its stand. I have included a pic of the tank as it stood over a year ago (me pre-dendroboard) and of the new product a result of countless hours spent reading this board durning medical school lectures. :shock: 
The tank will soon be home to 6 Iquitos Red-orange ventrimaculatus.
Thanks for looking

Early Tank:









Broken down and sparking clean









Along the way


















Wood dry fit


















At long last









Left Side









Middle









Right Side









Backed out


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

And.... I look like a newb because my photo links didn't work. More learning is needed the student is not yet the master. HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

all dead links, you missed some coding, before the http it should read


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

GLORY!!!!!!


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

i like the wood, what kind is it. and may i ask where you found it?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dang! Got any broms in there? :lol: 

Nice work man. Looks 1 billion times better IMO.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Real nice!

What did you use for your substrate?

What did you use for the background panels?


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Is that epiweb on the back and sides?


----------



## bpetty13 (Mar 17, 2007)

i would also like to know what kind of wood that is and what kind of substrate your using?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. To answer some of the questions:

1) The wood is ghostwood from vivarium concepts. I can't say enough good things about Cindy she is a great help.

2) The substrate is a Coco Tek Mixed Block, with a bag of VC's pre mixed substrate.

3) The background and sides are epiweb. I really like the stuff, it is easy to work with and can be cut to any shape. I used it to build the water feature's return barrier and as a filter barrier around my pump. 

4) Something you can't see in the photos is the air line that I have running along the top edge of the front glass. It is mounted under the black rim, so it isn't visible. I used drip irrigation tubbing and fittings attached to a beefy air pump to keep the glass clear and provide air circulation for the tank. I ran the line out a hole that I drilled in the plastic middle divider so that I didn't need mess with drilling or cutting any glass.

Thanks again


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Can you post an update or respond after a while on the success of your airline keeping the front glass clear? That is the one issue that continues to evade me.  Nice idea, good luck with it.

BTW, what are the dimensions on that tank? It's a nice looking size.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

wow, that looks awesome!
your woodscape is PERFECTION!

Please update on the airline and how it works...I am going to try that in mine as well


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW!!!! I love all the wood. It realy looks nice in a big viv like that.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

The tank is a 60 gallon 24H 12W 48L. I am including some after the fact shots of the air line setup. Hope this gives you an idea of what is going on.
From the pump:









to the top of the tank









under the lip of the rim









the result after around 24 hours up and running,








this is the only spot fogging today. I think it has to do with the water feature spitting on the glass. :evil: Thought I had that licked already.[/img]


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

I like that idea. Perhaps you're on to something. Have you tried w/and w/o the pump to see if it's really having an impact?

I've got a similar set up in mine in theory, basically pc fans forced through a small slit in the hood running along the front of the tank. I hope to have it in place this weekend if all goes well...

Your concept would be easier to implement I think than mine, at least the way I did it. Good thinkin'!


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Some updates: 

As the tank matures it is becoming apparent that my air tubing ventilation only keeps the front glass clear if the temps in my loft are within 2-3 degrees of that of the tank. Which is not great news, but it will work for now (studying for medical boards). 

My bromieliads are coloring up nicely and I will post some photos of them here in the next week. My epiphytic plants might be getting too much light and are looking a little dry. I might try and cut the light cycle down to see if that helps, either that or raise the light a inch or two more off the tank. I am hoping that will acclimate and I don't have to mess around with the set up. 

My group of Vents is doing well, I have had to make sketches of their dorsal markings in order to keep track of who is who, as 3 of the 6 are very similar looking. I regularly see 5/6 of them and hope the 6th is just hanging out under the leaf litter somewhere. They have dropped 3 clutches of eggs in the 2.5 weeks they have been in the tank, so hopefully I will see a couple of tads in the next month or two. I plan on letting the parents care for any tads that hatch and don't plan on pulling any froglets from the tank until they are adults. Maybe in a year I will have a dozen little fat cherries hopping around the tank. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice! I have a thought. Couldn't you put the air pump somewhere a little warmer, like maybe up by the lights? That seems like it would suck in warmer air then, thus clearing the glass better. :wink: I would give it a shot.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some updated shots of the tank and the residents.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I got lucky today and caught this guy tad packing around. So pumped right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, great frogs, I have always loved the Iquitos. Good luck with the tad or tads.

Curt.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Where did you get the epiweb that you used on the background?

Awesome "rack" system for the broms. I really like all that wood. 
Did you put film canisters in the viv? Or did they lay the eggs else where?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

The group is laying in the broms, I have seen as many as five of them packed into one leaf cup doing their thing. I think I might have a second male in there, but he doesn't see much action. I got the epiweb from a source online, pm me if you want the name, as I don't know if its ok to post it in the forum. Thanks for the interest and the comments.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

How bold do you find these animals? I'm stil debating whether I should get some or not.
Congrats and nice viv.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I have six of the them in the tank and at any given time I can see at least half of them. So they aren't shy but then again they aren't tincs.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Photo update. I have added several species of Dischidia to the tank in hopes of filling in the background someday.... All the Iquitos are doing well, (though the line on vents is they do well in groups) I have seen several wrestling matches lately, both f v. f and m v. m. Wish the camera quality did the tank justice but one thing at a time right?


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*wow*

WOW, my jaw dropped when I saw you front tank shot, Nice tank 8) 

Jesse


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Amazing, Much Much better!


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Updated photos about a year out. I just add several plants to the tank that I am very pleased with. Still looking to change the top configuration so that I can eliminate the condensation on the front glass. There is also a couple shots of my 3 12x12x18 Exos. I have probable pairs of intermedius and orange lamasi coming on Tuesday!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, the tank looks amazing a year later.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

wow that's awesome. The plant growth is crazy.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice stuff what type of lighting are you using?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

The light is a T5 HO 3x 54 watt with 2 6500 K bulbs and on 4200 K. Its REAL bright and drys the top of the tank out, hence my trouble getting plant growth on the epiweb on the top of the tank. I have wondered if a misting system would help that problem, but the tank isn't drilled for a drain. Anyone run a misting system without a drain outlet?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Can you explain the epiweb a little more. I've never heard of it. Are the broms rooted in enough to hold them selves up or are the chopsticks still in?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

epiweb is a product used for backgrounds, you can search the forum for more info. Plants do root in to it, so yes the sticks hold them up until they root.


----------



## Leonardo D. (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow!Great broms...
Whats the measures of the tank?
Greatings and congratulations,
Leonardo


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

This was always one of my top favorite tanks. I think there is a lot to be said for the American style of vivarium, and this tank shows it well.


----------

